# Snake caught eating cocky



## Ned_fisch (Nov 3, 2008)

*Published:* Cairns news
*Source: *Cairns news website

Snake caught eating cocky.
*LAST month, it was a spider chowing down on local birdlife that caused a media frenzy around the world.*
Not to be outdone, a Scrub python has taken up the challenge with a hapless sulphur-crested cockatoo (bird) falling victim to its hungry jaws last Thursday night.

Read more.... 
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/11/03/13221_local-news.html​


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, didn't realise that this has been posted a few times..


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 3, 2008)

still lol its only a baby scrubbie


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheaper than chickens


----------



## sacred_DUC (Nov 13, 2008)

could use few them scrubbies down in Melbourne to thin out the cocky population


----------

